# Is my 53cm bike too large for me? I'm 5' 8.5" with inseam of 30.5in (77.47cm)



## krzyray (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm currently riding a 2002 53cm Masi Gran Corsa and have been for a while, I'm thinking my bike is too big for me???  

My height is 5' 8.5" and my inseam is 30.5in (77.47cm).

Masi Gran Corsa Specs:

Top-Tube Length, Horizontal	560
B-B Drop	70
Chain-Stay Length	408
Seat-Tube Angle	73.5
Head-Tube Angle	73
Fork Rake	43
Front-Center	592.6
Wheelbase	990.4
Head-Tube Length	135
Stem Length	110
Crank Length	175
Seat-Post Length	350 


Is my bike a good fit? or should I get a new one? or swap out components to make it fit?

If I were to get a new bike, for example a Specialized Tarmac, would I get a 52 or 54 cm?


Thanks!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Same cycling inseam and I'm .5 inches shorter....That top tube would be too long for me


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

As Dave says, it's the top tube that's probably too long.


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

Hmmm. I'm somewhere around same height, maybe 1/2 taller, but with an inch shorter inseam, but a very long torso. I looove the long top tube, but the standover I have to be careful about.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Does something feel wrong? If you've been riding it "for a while" you should know far better than somebody can tell you based on some abstract numbers. FWIW, it's in the ballpark based on the conventional numbers. That bike has a fairly long toptube for its seattube length, but if you don't feel too stretched out, what's the problem?


----------



## krzyray (Feb 15, 2009)

I've been riding it for a while with the seat moved all the way up, it just doesn't feel right. I do feel kind of stretched out and my legs don't feel like I'm getting the power down.


I ride a medium 17" mountain bike, I know the geometry is different, but I feel that I have more power when riding it and it feels normal.


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

That Prucha to Redden play was more like it.



OOps wrong forum. Eek.


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

i agree with these folks......although that can't be the length of top tube for a 53cm.....hmmmm....not a huge difference but the masi website specs a 53 at 540 toptube 56 is 560. I would say the 56 is prob too big for you, as i am your size and it would be too much for me. 

You may need to hop brands....masi goes from a 53 to a 56 in the Gran Corsa...maybe your in between here....a brand with a 54 or 55 perhaps...depending on the issue you are having i guess

But like others have said ....what makes you think it is too big for you? too stretched out? neck pain? can't handle the thing? If you are like me you need a bigger bike with a shorter top tube....for me Bianchi answers this........reply with more info and we can help more.


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

krzyray said:


> I've been riding it for a while with the seat moved all the way up, it just doesn't feel right. I do feel kind of stretched out and my legs don't feel like I'm getting the power down.
> 
> yea....sounds like you need a new ride dog......but it depends on what type of riding you are doing....
> 
> ...


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

A 53 seems in keeping with your height. Maybe try a shorter stem. 

And wassup with the 175 cranks? I bet 170's would feel better for you.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> Same cycling inseam and I'm .5 inches shorter....That top tube would be too long for me


Dave...wait a second...you are 5' 8" ?

I an 5' 5", ride a 53 cm Bianchi, I have a 30.5 standover. BUT my top tube is 53 too.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Sounds like the 53 Masi is a compact geometry bike. Hence the 53 cm sizing with the 56 cm top tube.

For comparison sake, the Fuji SL1 and CCR are setup the same way. But the Team series and the SST are "standard" sizing. 56=56.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I haven't seen the geometry chart but that was my guess too....Actual seat tube might be 53 but in compact that translates into a larger bike.. again, I haven't seen the chart but that's my guess


----------



## shinsplints (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm more or less the same dimensions and that TT would be way too long for me. I ride with a 53cm TT and a 100mm stem and it feels perfect.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

frdfandc said:


> Sounds like the 53 Masi is a compact geometry bike. Hence the 53 cm sizing with the 56 cm top tube.
> 
> For comparison sake, the Fuji SL1 and CCR are setup the same way. But the Team series and the SST are "standard" sizing. 56=56.


Could it be measured C-T-C instead of C-T-T?

I'm 5' 8" and the longest top tube I can handle for more than half an hour is 53cm with a 9 cm stem. My smaller road bikes have shorter 52 and 52.5cm top tubes but I run a 100 and 90mm stem on those bikes, respectively.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm 5'8.5" w/ 31" inseam and I have a 54cm with a 54.5 virtual top tube (eg: compact frame) with a 120mm stem. 

Fit, even if your body proportion is the exact same as someone else doesn't matter since other factors come into play with position on the bike. So "their" bike still might not fit you. My bike came with the 90mm and it didn't work with my back.


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm 5'10" and I prefer all of my bikes to have around a 55cm top tube. It is personal preference, but I'm pretty sure that's too big for you.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*too big...*

I'm sure it can be made to fit with a stubby stem, but the next size smaller would have been a better choice.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm about the same height and use an effective TT of between 53-54. I have a longish torso too.

The TT on your current one sounds too long IMO


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Try a shorter stem to see if it helps. I'd say drop down from a 100 (most likely what you have) to a 70 and see if it feels better.
If it helps, and you can push the seat back too, then yes you could use a smaller frame.


----------



## Pshrynk (Apr 23, 2008)

Sounds ballpark to me 

Can your LBS help you fit it with stem etc?


----------



## krzyray (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes you are right, I think I do have compact framing.

I will check with my LBS. And I did just buy some 172.5 compact cranks so that should be better.

I ended up lowering my seat and moving it more, this helped a lot. I will also think about getting a 100mm stem.

thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't know what's up with your Masi, but a 53cm Masi shouldn't have a 56cm top tube. Nor should it have a 110 stem; or at least yours shouldn't, considering your height. Or 175mm cranks. I had a 2008 Masi (Alare) last year, and it was a 53cm with a 54cm top tube, a 100mm stem, and 172.5 cranks. Something is definitely odd about the specs you're listing....

[Edit] Just saw that your bike is a 2002. In that case, I have no idea what they were thinking....that's before Haro bought Masi.

I'm 5'10.5" and ride a 53cm (I have short legs) and there's no way I could ride a bike with a 56cm top tube. If the changes you make don't work out for you, you won't have much choice but to buy a different bike, I'm guessing. Check out the new Masi Gran Corsa... it's "normal". 53cm frame has a 54cm top tube, has 172.5 cranks, etc.


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

I've done a little snooping about the google-net. Here's the skinny.









Here's your bike and it's too big for you.









On e-bay this is a description of a compact Masi frame 2002. Take note that the 53cm frame is actually a 56cm frame.



ebay said:


> 2002 56" Masi Gran Criterium Easton Scandium main frame with carbon seat stays. Fully equipped with Dura Ace 9 speed, Ritchey WCS deep section wheels, Easton EC70 Carbon seat post, EA70 stem, Ritchey WCS stem, Ouzi Pro full carbon fork with integrated headset, Tifosi fly seat (not shown but in good condition). Ritchey Pro tires, roughly 300 miles. *Compact Geometry with actual seat collar height 53 cm, virtual height 56 (to horizontal line with headset), top tube length 56. * Total weight with SLR saddle and Egg Beaters Double Ti pedals (not included) 18 pounds. Buyer to pay shipping. Yearly rebuild, great bike in great shape.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Squidward said:


> Could it be measured C-T-C instead of C-T-T?
> 
> I'm 5' 8" and the longest top tube I can handle for more than half an hour is 53cm with a 9 cm stem. My smaller road bikes have shorter 52 and 52.5cm top tubes but I run a 100 and 90mm stem on those bikes, respectively.


I'm the same height, but have found between 54 and 55 works better for me. More torso than legs evidently.

In the OP's position, he needs to go shorter thru the TT. Try Fetish's website for a closeout frame (or ebay) if you don't wanna drop loads of $$ for something yer not sure of.

M


----------



## krzyray (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the research and interesting info, compact sizing seems deceiving.


----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 7, 2004)

The OP's bike is indeed 53cm (center to top) with a virtual top tube of 56cm (center to center). This is what he looks like on the bike.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

krzyray said:


> Thanks for the research and interesting info, compact sizing seems deceiving.


Note at all: you just go by a top tube. As you should. The only reason traditional sizing kind of worked was because top tube and seat tube sizes were roughly equivalent.

And, to repeat what others had said, 56cm TT is too long for you.


----------



## Pshrynk (Apr 23, 2008)

At first glance it doesn't look like it's too small -- the biggest thing is how does it feel to you -- is it comfortable??? 

I've been a lurker year here for years -- there has always been a "smaller is better" motto here -- it's more about *looking* like a pro with 2 feet of seatpost and a huge drop than being comfortable as a recreational cyclist. There I said it and I'm not taking it back


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Pshrynk said:


> I've been a lurker year here for years -- there has always been a "smaller is better" motto here -- it's more about *looking* like a pro with 2 feet of seatpost and a huge drop than being comfortable as a recreational cyclist. There I said it and I'm not taking it back


MODERATORS..........get him outa here.......LOL
(you gotta know I'm kidding)


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Looks like you're enjoying it.


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

How's it feel.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

The bike looks too SMALL to me.
The saddle is all the way back, making the knee/ball of foot position wrong. This is usually done by people when the top tube is too SHORT, not too long. Plus, he's almost sitting up straight. He should be going with a LONGER stem, not a shorter one. And scoot that saddle forward about an inch. This is based on the pictures, though, which is pretty unreliable compared to seeing his position in person.


----------



## Pshrynk (Apr 23, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> The bike looks too SMALL to me.
> The saddle is all the way back, making the knee/ball of foot position wrong. This is usually done by people when the top tube is too SHORT, not too long. Plus, he's almost sitting up straight. He should be going with a LONGER stem, not a shorter one. And scoot that saddle forward about an inch. This is based on the pictures, though, which is pretty unreliable compared to seeing his position in person.



Small?!?!?!? Blasphemer!!!!!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

looks like you are leaning against the SUV....in which case the photo doesn't even count because you aren't riding.If you WERE riding I bet it hurt when you hit that mirror. If that is you on the bike, it is not too big imo.


----------



## krzyray (Feb 15, 2009)

I think the virtual top tube of 56cm (center to center) is too long for me like some of you said. I compensate for this right now, by having my sadlle all the way forward and the clips on my shoes as far forward as I can.

I'm planning to sell my bike, and maybe get a Giant '09 TCR Advanced 1 (size small)

Check this out, someone else posted this below, they have the same measurements as me and so a small would fit me, which is 53.5cm.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=158631 

"long story...but a Giant, a Specialized, and a Cervelo are at the top of my list...not necesarily in that order. Anyway, I'm 5'8" tall, about a 30" inseam, and the shop(Giant-Trek-+almost every other high end road bike dealer) fit me for a 53.5cm top tube...for a Giant, that's a size SMALL."


Those are my measurements, I'm 5'8" with a 30.5 inseam.


----------



## Pshrynk (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't think it's that simple -- you also have to take into account flexibility, arm length, leg length and torso length. There is also the factor of personal preference and the intangible of feel. I am right between sizes and have successfully ridden medium and small bikes depending on the brand and geometry.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

You look alright in those pictures. I just think you gotta move your seat rails forward a centimeter or two and maybe a + rise stem. 

The bike doesn't look too big from the pics, but again the camera angle could be deceiving. Do you know anyone with a bike with a shorter TT?


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

I would concentrate on two key points. 



Stem length is too long. I'd try to swap out another stem 20 mm shorter if applicable.

Shim those brake levers in, you're palm reach over grabbing those levers are too shallow of a grasp

Crank arms are too long, 170mm should be your max as you can see how your ball of foot and knee are lined up

The frame seems okay, other then the top tube length being a weee bit long. If you work on fitting crank, stem and seat height in proportion to proper crank arm length you may be able to get away with this deal. It would be worth seeing a professional fit specialist in your area.


----------

